# Toyota Highlander our Honda Pilot?



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

The boss (aka the wife) is telling me to upgrade my camry to a 3 row suv. My camry is a hybrid so has been great for u/l. I do intend to drive u/l less per week but not altogether and be using this for u/l. It should allow me to do XL which can help compensate for the worse fuel economy. 

Every Toyota I’ve had has been rock solid. Comfortable and dependable. I’ve had Hondas too, including my wife’s crv. They’re also very dependable. 

I like the styling of the highlander much better but we found the pilot more comfortable for the family. something about the pilot’s design that just makes it look like a minivan with a lift kit. The Toyota is roomy enough I think.

Wife is favoring the pilot, I’m leaning toward the highlander. 

For 90% personal/family use and 10% u/l, which does up.net prefer?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ha ha something like this always comes up. Get what you want for personal use. Get another lesser car for Uber or keep the Camry (or quit Uber).



lyft_rat said:


> Ha ha something like this always comes up. Get what you want for personal use. Get another lesser car for Uber or keep the Camry (or quit Uber).


PS I'm a GM man but with that choice I would go Highlander.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

What does your boss drive? Corvette ? Lol 

Tell her to upgrade.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ddelro219 said:


> The boss (aka the wife) is telling me to upgrade my camry to a 3 row suv. My camry is a hybrid so has been great for u/l. I do intend to drive u/l less per week but not altogether and be using this for u/l. It should allow me to do XL which can help compensate for the worse fuel economy.
> 
> Every Toyota I've had has been rock solid. Comfortable and dependable. I've had Hondas too, including my wife's crv. They're also very dependable.
> 
> ...


Just compromise and get a Caravan. Yeah, you're getting a Caravan!


----------



## Night_Glider (Nov 8, 2019)

ddelro219 said:


> The boss (aka the wife) is telling me to upgrade my camry to a 3 row suv. My camry is a hybrid so has been great for u/l. I do intend to drive u/l less per week but not altogether and be using this for u/l. It should allow me to do XL which can help compensate for the worse fuel economy.
> 
> Every Toyota I've had has been rock solid. Comfortable and dependable. I've had Hondas too, including my wife's crv. They're also very dependable.
> 
> ...


I have a Camry and i've allways had GM before my first Toyota Camry. Ill never leave Toyota unless I get a Tesla. Take the Highlander.!!!!Same engine as the Lexus RX350

I drove 7 months on one oil change with my camry. Its a 2012, However Uber bumped me up to select. Yotas hold there value. Pilots and other Hondas end up with brain teasing electrical no start issues. the have like 4 different starter/ignition relays.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Get a girlfriend


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ddelro219 said:


> Highlander v Pilot


https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/honda-pilot-vs-toyota-highlander/
https://www.businessinsider.com/toy...a-pilot-suv-comparison-which-is-better-2019-2


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Honestly this should be a battle between the Sienna and the Odyssey.

More value, bigger, more features, hold value better, overall cheaper.

If you’re looking for performance suv (I doubt it), then get a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

2starDriver said:


> What does your boss drive? Corvette ? Lol
> 
> Tell her to upgrade.


I'm not the boss but I do drive a Corvette!
I also own a 15 Honda Pilot. Been a GM man my whole life. If you get a Pilot? you wont be disappointed in ANY way, that I can promise you.
Seats 7 passengers plus driver. Amazing sound system, All wheel drive...etc. Other than brakes and tires which wear over time anyway? the only mechanical thing i had to do was the timing belt at 100k miles. Everyone who owns a Honda knows that's coming. cost me about $1000.

Hands down, the best vehicle I've ever owned (30 years of driving)


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Donshonda said:


> I'm not the boss but I do drive a Corvette!
> I also own a 15 Honda Pilot. Been a GM man my whole life. If you get a Pilot? you wont be disappointed in ANY way, that I can promise you.
> Seats 7 passengers plus driver. Amazing sound system, All wheel drive...etc. Other than brakes and tires which wear over time anyway? the only mechanical thing i had to do was the timing belt at 100k miles. Everyone who owns a Honda knows that's coming. cost me about $1000.
> 
> Hands down, the best vehicle I've ever owned (30 years of driving)


Have you had change trans oil? Honda cvts require extra care. I had chance to drive mdx I found the cvt rough. Although pilot is a whole package, HL is more seamless to me. Coming up 2020 HIghlander hybrid will get 34-35 mpg.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I'd go with the Highlander myself. Toyota/Lexus have the best reputation for longevity among internal combustion vehicles.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

We've have a 2009 Pilot with 250K on it and it's been relatively trouble free. It burns a bit of oil but that has to do with the crappy 1st gen VCM system. The newer ones (2015+) don't have that problem.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another but I'm strongly considering the Highlander as well. The wife loves the Pilot and wants to upgrade to the newer generation eventually. She'll probably get her way since she's the primary driver. I drive the TL. As much as I love the Pilot, it's like driving a tank compared to the Acura.



ObsidianSedan said:


> I'd go with the Highlander myself. Toyota/Lexus have the best reputation for longevity among internal combustion vehicles.


It's true. Honda is a close 2nd but Toyota is king.



2starDriver said:


> Have you had change trans oil? Honda cvts require extra care. I had chance to drive mdx I found the cvt rough. Although pilot is a whole package, HL is more seamless to me. Coming up 2020 HIghlander hybrid will get 34-35 mpg.


I definitely recommend changing the ATF freqently. I change it both in the Pilot and TL every other oil change. Just a drain and refill. Honda isn't known for stalwart transmissions. Their engines go forever but their transmissions are pretty mediocre in some of their vehicles - moreso their cars than their trucks and SUV's though. However, the Pilot, both 2nd and current 3rd generation, do not have a CVT. They have the standard slush box automatic.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

2starDriver said:


> Have you had change trans oil? Honda cvts require extra care. I had chance to drive mdx I found the cvt rough. Although pilot is a whole package, HL is more seamless to me. Coming up 2020 HIghlander hybrid will get 34-35 mpg.


Yes of course. I've changed the transmission oil a few times, Engine oil and transmission oil are preventative maintenance in my head. So its not a "repair" in the traditional sense.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

ddelro219 said:


> The boss (aka the wife) is telling me to upgrade my camry to a 3 row suv. My camry is a hybrid so has been great for u/l. I do intend to drive u/l less per week but not altogether and be using this for u/l. It should allow me to do XL which can help compensate for the worse fuel economy.
> 
> Every Toyota I've had has been rock solid. Comfortable and dependable. I've had Hondas too, including my wife's crv. They're also very dependable.
> 
> ...


Neither. Just set some money aside for maintenance but these are way more comfy and off road worthy for the vacations  check out this video; more off-road worthy than a Land Rover


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I just bought a 2017 Highlander, I started a thread 2 mths ago. Go with the Highlander, I'm very happy with mine. Search "Highlander" and you'll see my thread.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Went with the Toyota and opted for the hybrid. It checked off almost every box over the Honda for us. I think the wife secretly likes the highlander but she’s a Honda gal at heart so she won’t admit to it. She has her crv still so she can’t be too upset.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

ddelro219 said:


> Went with the Toyota and opted for the hybrid. It checked off almost every box over the Honda for us. I think the wife secretly likes the highlander but she's a Honda gal at heart so she won't admit to it. She has her crv still so she can't be too upset.


Congrats, enjoy it.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I’m not married so I’m the boss...lol. The highlander is the better choice.


----------

